# No emotions/Foggy brain...



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Hey everybody. So lately, I have actually been recovering quite a bit. I don't feel as cloudy as I did when I first got derealization 6 months ago. I was put on Celexa and Klonopin and I am soon going to be switched from Celexa to Lexapro. I do have a few questions/concerns though.

When will my emotions come back?

-I feel so emotionally vacant. Like I can feel my emotions there but I can't reach them somehow. Is it possible they may never come back? I'm so worried...

My personality still feels changed a little. Normal for recovery or is recovery placebo?

-I still feel "out of it" on a daily basis, but not nearly as badly as I used to. I just feel stuck in my progress now. When you recover, does your full personality come back?

Foggy brain... Enough said.

-It's still slightly hard to think and focus but I think my concentration has gotten about 60% better. I can now manage my summer school courses with very little struggle. My memory is still of though. What did I have for dinner last night? HAHAHAHAHAHA, what? I don't know! Does memory and concentration get completely better?

Also, I'm going to start ignoring this wretched condition. Some people say it works and some people say it doesn't. I'd really like to hear recovery stories from both points of view.

I just want to get better is what this post is about. My goal is to be completely healed by October 4th. It'd be a really great one year anniversary gift for both my boyfriend and I!

In your opinion, how far along in recovery do you think I am? And does it seem like a permanent or temporary case for me?

Thank you for ALL replies in advance, all of you are such great help...<3


----------



## lmfay (Jun 1, 2013)

It's so nice to here that you're doing well  thanks for posting something uplifting, hehe

You can do it! Just keep a positive mindset---and setting goals is always a good thing


----------

